# tapping kids bottoms.. spinoff



## sweetpea333 (Jul 2, 2005)

i was just reading another post about this, and realized that i tap my kids bottoms alot and so does hubby, not squeeze but a tap tap... i dont even know why.. an example is i'll finish changing dd's diaper and when she stands up i'll give her a tap tap.. all finished. i never put much thought into it, but im starting to tho, do you think it's a big deal to do this??


----------



## mika85 (Aug 9, 2006)

nah, its not a big deal! it's almost a reflex with me. i'll tap dd's butt or back to calm her, or while i rock her to sleep. to me its just a nuturing mommy thing to do; my mom does the same thing.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

I don't think it's necessarily a "big deal," but I also don't like it and don't do it and wouldn't appreciate it if a relative did it to my kid.


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

I do it, as a sort of affectionate gesture...same way I pat their heads or their backs.


----------



## cee3 (Oct 24, 2005)

Not only do I do it, but it's an instant turn-off switch if my baby's crying (like, if he's trying to sleep and having a hard time getting there). I pat him slowly on his bottom, and he'll almost instantly drift off. Patting him on the back doesn't work nearly as well...he seems to just love the bottom pat. I also do the after-diapering pat with both boys - sort of an "all done" signal and a sign of affection.

I can see why you wouldn't want some random doing this, but what's wrong with a parent doing this in an affectionate, gentle way?


----------



## l_olive (Jan 18, 2005)

Um, well, maybe I shouldn't admit to this...

Part of our bath routine is that, when my 3 year old ds gets undressed, he streaks past me while I try to pinch his behind. I grab him, pinch him and tell him he's got the "cutie-patootiest nudie booty" and he squeals, laughs hysterically and runs to the bath.









It had honestly never, ever thought twice about it. But I guess I wouldn't like it if grandpa did it.

--Olive


----------



## KimProbable (Jun 22, 2005)

I constantly grab my babe's bum cheeks if she's crawling around nude because I think they're the cutest little squishy things ever!







I don't see anything wrong with bum patting or whatever with little ones, but with my DS (6 years old) it's not something I do. He's got different personal boundaries now that he's older and it's not something I'd feel comfortable with anyhow.


----------



## Nankay (Jan 24, 2002)

I guess our little game of "get the moon-butt" isn't something everyone does, huh.







:


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

We grab, goose, pat, etc at random. The little guy giggles and our daughter is amused and does it to us (and others) as often as we do it to her. I wouldn't bat an eye at any family member and even quite a few of our friends doing it to the kids, either.

We really haven't started any kind of talks about "inappropriate touching" as dd has never been in a position to be touched inappropriately and I really do not want to stifle how comfortable she is with her body by making her feel like she ought not to let people touch her. She is VERY good about turning down unwanted kisses and hugs, and I don't imagine she would be any different if it was an unwanted touch elsewhere.

For now, we are having a ball with our rough-housing and grope-y play. I'm sure the kids will put a stop to it when/if they decide they've had enough.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

We grab, goose, pat, etc at random. The little guy giggles and our daughter is amused and does it to us (and others) as often as we do it to her. I wouldn't bat an eye at any family member and even quite a few of our friends doing it to the kids, either.

We really haven't started any kind of talks about "inappropriate touching" as dd has never been in a position to be touched inappropriately and I really do not want to stifle how comfortable she is with her body by making her feel like she ought not to let people touch her. She is VERY good about turning down unwanted kisses and hugs, and I don't imagine she would be any different if it was an unwanted touch elsewhere.

For now, we are having a ball with our rough-housing and grope-y play. I'm sure the kids will put a stop to it when/if they decide they've had enough.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

We do "heiney hugs" here, usually with little ones when we're changing their dipes, but I'm not opposed to a pat or a squeeze. If they ever expressed discomfort with it I would, of course, stop, but it hasn't been an issue.

There was a great article in Mothering, probably back in '99 or 2000, because I read it when my oldest was a baby, about "touch taboo" and how, in our culture, we're afraid to touch our children. It was really interesting.


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

It's funny, I've observed that my grandmother seems to have a "thing" for baby bottoms. God, in this culture and time that seems so horrid, but really, she just seems to think they are cute. She likes to pat them. Just babies and toddlers at the oldest.

What's funny is, I never had a thing for baby bottoms before I had one of my own, and it's the cutest most pat-able thing there is! So, yeah, I like to pat when I see my baby's bare bottom







To my knowledge she neither likes nor dislikes it. I'm sure I'll stop within a year.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Unless your children tell you they don't want to do it anymore or seem uncomfortable with it in any way, I think it's fine.


----------



## theatermom (Jun 5, 2006)

I don't think that there's anything wrong with a pat.

Kids want to be hugged, kissed, cuddled, rough-housed with, etc. They need healthy touch from the adults in their lives.

However, not everyone has the same rights for touch with our children. I would never squeeze the bottom of a friend's child, for example -- that's inappropriate, imo. And I would worry if any of my friends felt the "need" to squeeze or be overly touchy with my children's bottoms.

I've actually never met anyone who is afraid to touch his/her children, though I have read about incest survivors having difficulties with this.


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *theatermom* 
I don't think that there's anything wrong with a pat.

Kids want to be hugged, kissed, cuddled, rough-housed with, etc. They need healthy touch from the adults in their lives.

However, not everyone has the same rights for touch with our children. I would never squeeze the bottom of a friend's child, for example -- that's inappropriate, imo. And I would worry if any of my friends felt the "need" to squeeze or be overly touchy with my children's bottoms.

I've actually never met anyone who is afraid to touch his/her children, though I have read about incest survivors having difficulties with this.

That, pretty much exactly.

It is an important thing for kids to learn that different things can be OK under different circumstances. I do talk to my daughters in very small ways about inappropriate touching--both of them are instructed to wash their own vulvas & not let even me or Daddy touch them there unless it's necessary--but little things like patting their butts? Not a big deal.


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

My son is eight and he still runs screaming from the bathroom after I've helped him dry off, while I chase him saying "tushie, Tushie, TUSHIE!"


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpea333* 
i was just reading another post about this, and realized that i tap my kids bottoms alot and so does hubby, not squeeze but a tap tap... i dont even know why.. an example is i'll finish changing dd's diaper and when she stands up i'll give her a tap tap.. all finished. i never put much thought into it, but im starting to tho, do you think it's a big deal to do this??

I dont think its a big deal at all. It seems as if people are just trying to find fault in anything and everything that parents/grandparents do. Its kind of







: Next we will see football coaches and baseball coaches arrested for molesting players when they hit them on the butt, or accuse them of beating them or something.







:


----------



## GooeyRN (Apr 24, 2006)

I don't see a problem with it. If dd fusses while in the mei tai, gentle pats or rubbing in a circular motion on her butt settles her. She does have the cutest bare bottom I have ever seen!


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmace* 
My son is eight and he still runs screaming from the bathroom after I've helped him dry off, while I chase him saying "tushie, Tushie, TUSHIE!"

Same here. The tush is fair game unless someone says stop.

Our 2 love when they run up the stairs ahead of us and we try to get the tushie.

When they were infants I gave the all done pat after diaper changes.

There is just something grabable, patable, pinchable, swatable about those cute little heinies.


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

Quote:

Same here. The tush is fair game unless someone says stop.

Our 2 love when they run up the stairs ahead of us and we try to get the tushie
Oh good - glad I'm not the only one!

Of course, that same eight year old has no problem trying to squeeze my tushie on the odd occassion he sees me changing too!

And yes, of course he realizes that it is something that we only do at home, and that it is no appropriate to do to anyone else.


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

HA! Just as I was clicking away from this thread my three year old came down and asked me to help her put on her "Rescue Pack" (aka backpack) and when I was done I found myself patting her bum as she walked away.

Bum patters unite!


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

nak
I remember my mom saying naked bottom and trying to tap/swat it. It was so funny, we do this with all three kiddos. DD1 is almost 6 and will get out of the tub and say i have a naked bottom and runs away squealing as we try to get her.

a funny: when she was about 2 (?) she went up to an older woman wearing skin colored pants at the store and patted her bottom and said "naked butt"







and







all in one.

Allison


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Baby/toddler bums are adorable. I think so, my mom thinks so, my aunt thinks so - my dh thinks we're a bit weird, but he still pats them dry while changing diapers. DS2 loves bum pats when he's drifting off to sleep or fussing in his sleep. I don't have a problem with it.

I wouldn't mind another family member doing it, either - as long as my kids were comfortable. My mom will often give a small grandchild a pat on the bum as she puts them down if they've been on her lap, and also does the "all done" pat after changing a diaper.

As long as the child is okay with it, I don't have a problem with it. Anybody who doesn't respect "no" (whether verbal or not) from my children is going to hear it!


----------



## mika85 (Aug 9, 2006)

lol! i just had a flashback!! my mom even had a song for nakey baby butts! it went like this:

"i see your hiney
it's nice and shiney
you better hide it
before i bite it!"

i remember after my little brother would take a bath she would sing this song and try to grab him, and he would take off running out of the bathroom and just be cracking up the whole time!


----------



## NaomiLorelie (Sep 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mika85* 
lol! i just had a flashback!! my mom even had a song for nakey baby butts! it went like this:

"i see your hiney
it's nice and shiney
you better hide it
before i bite it!"


Love it!









We are a family of bum smackers. We'll pat the girls on the bottom after diapers or whatever really. DH and I do it to each other playfully as well all the time. It's a joke, not inuendo.


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Am I the only person who HATED getting "swatted" as a kid? Because I did. Everyone was always blabbering about how cute my widdle bottom was and swatting and patting and chasing me around and it made me feel effing furious. I never bothered saying no, in fact I usually laughed and smiled, because they were freakin BIGGER THAN ME, you know? So they could "enjoy" me in whatever way they wanted to and I could do nothing about it.

There are other ways to show affection. I don't think this is harmless. I think it's a gesture of ownership. But then, maybe I've taken too many anthro and sociology classes.


----------



## PrennaMama (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm curious what thread this one spun off from? I can't help myself when I see my toddler's little buns!! Her nick name from day 1 was Fun Buns! (We switched it to one less likely to freak her out should it follow her into her teens...) Same with DH. Pats, pinches, squeezes, zerberts!


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

After reading BelgianSheepDog's response, I turned to my son and asked him if he liked it when I chased him around and squeezed his bum, and he said "I love it!" as he ran giggling away shaking his bum at me!

BelgianSheepDog, I'm sorry you don't feel the same way. I wish your family had known that you hated it, and I promise that if my kids ever start to hate it, I will stop with the bum squeezing immediately.


----------



## grypx831 (May 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mika85* 
lol! i just had a flashback!! my mom even had a song for nakey baby butts! it went like this:

"i see your hiney
it's nice and shiney
you better hide it
before i bite it!"

i remember after my little brother would take a bath she would sing this song and try to grab him, and he would take off running out of the bathroom and just be cracking up the whole time!









LOL I sing that to my daughter all the time!


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog* 

There are other ways to show affection. I don't think this is harmless. I think it's a gesture of ownership. But then, maybe I've taken too many anthro and sociology classes.

I think your perception may be a bit warped, mama. If you look through this thread, you'll see people saying that the 'tushie' game is fair game on both ends.

I would not have liked it as a child, because my parents were huge hitters







. But here....all touches are loving touches.


----------



## PrennaMama (Oct 10, 2005)

I've taken some sociology and anthro too, and recall NOTHING in reference to patting of baby-bottoms as a show of ownership. I DO heartily believe what I have learned in classes and from our family counselor, which is that whenEVER a child is showing fear, nervousness, or dislike of touches, or says no... to continue is abuse. Even such seemingly innocent things as tickling. They're so cute and wiggly, sure, but we ARE so much bigger, and I clearly remember my own mom tickling or getting after my bum to the point of exasperation, and feeling a little scared at times. My mom would blow it off, but I am keanly aware of my DD's cues. All parents ought to be made aware of those boundaries. There IS a line between fun and inappropriate.

Fortunately it seems like most of us here are of that caliber, yeah?


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joannarachel* 
I think your perception may be a bit warped, mama. If you look through this thread, you'll see people saying that the 'tushie' game is fair game on both ends.

I would not have liked it as a child, because my parents were huge hitters







. But here....all touches are loving touches.


Also, something occurs to me...I HIGHLY doubt that your parents were unaware that you hated it. In that case, it would be less than a sign of affection, no? It behooves us as parents to be in tune with our children's needs. If my children hate having their bums patted, I will not do it. Period. Same as if they hate having their backs or heads patted. It's about mutual respect and love.


----------



## ~member~ (May 23, 2002)

Well, as someone who has never chased Tushies or squeezed my children's buttocks, it does sound really strange.
I don't pinch or squeeze any body part.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaInTheBoonies* 
Well, as someone who has never chased Tushies or squeezed my children's buttocks, it does sound really strange.
I don't pinch or squeeze any body part.

I bet you give hugs. That's technically squeezing a body part (or two!)









My children have never hesitated to let me know when they don't like something, so I have no doubt that they would let me know if I did something they didn't like. And I get that some families or even people within families are more touchy feely than others. I think this is one of the times attachment parenting comes in handy. If you're attached, I think you are better equipped to gauge your children's reactions to something.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog* 
Am I the only person who HATED getting "swatted" as a kid? Because I did.

I don't know if you're the only one, but it never bothered me at all.

Quote:

Everyone was always blabbering about how cute my widdle bottom was and swatting and patting and chasing me around and it made me feel effing furious. I never bothered saying no, in fact I usually laughed and smiled, because they were freakin BIGGER THAN ME, you know? So they could "enjoy" me in whatever way they wanted to and I could do nothing about it.
If something (hugged too tight, cheek pinching, kissing a relative I didn't want to kiss or whatever) bothered me, I said "I don't like that" or "no", and that was the end of it. I don't think I ever thought about the person being bigger than me!

Quote:

There are other ways to show affection. I don't think this is harmless. I think it's a gesture of ownership.
I suspect a hug from an adult to a child could look like a gesture of ownership, if the observer wasn't used to the idea of a hug. My kids are smaller than me (except ds1), so it's _vital_ that I watch for their cues and honour their boundaries. DD says "no" to whatever she doesn't like - sometimes, she's not in the mood for a hug or a kiss, for example. No problem - no hug or kiss.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Quote:

"i see your hiney
it's nice and shiney
you better hide it
before i bite it!"








Sung to me as a child and I am always singing that to my kids! I can't resist...DS has a cute tiny booty and DD has a curvy cushy one - they're so freaking adorable!! It's just something I love about my toddlers!!









Although, I thought everyone patted tiny baby butts simply because they fit so neatly into the palm of your hand...it just sort of drives home how teeny they are! And, like PP have mentioned, gentle booty patting always seems to calm a baby.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

We are huge butt grabbers (?)/patters in our house. I am always playfully slapping DH's butt like a "hello" not like a sexual thing... and he does the same. DS also will pat our butts just from seeing us do it. It's a sign of affection to us and not at all sexual. It wouldn't bother me in the least if a close relative were doing it to my DC. I actually do it to my mom and all of my girlfriends and vice versa.

When my DS's are fresh out of the bath I also pinch their little butt cheeks because they're so chubby and cute.

Now if my child ever expressed that he didn't like it or seemed like it bugged him we would of course never ever do it to him and I would not let any other relatives at that point either.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BlueStateMama* 







Sung to me as a child and I am always singing that to my kids! I can't resist...DS has a cute tiny booty and DD has a curvy cushy one - they're so freaking adorable!! It's just something I love about my toddlers!!









Although, I thought everyone patted tiny baby butts simply because they fit so neatly into the palm of your hand...it just sort of drives home how teeny they are! And, like PP have mentioned, gentle booty patting always seems to calm a baby.









That's the cutest little rhyme EVER!! I was the same way with my teeny tiny newborn butts. So cute and tiny yet dimply.


----------



## vermonttaylors (May 17, 2005)

Oh man, we are serious butt squeezers around here.







: "Squeezy buns" is something we all play all the time, but the minute someone says "no" we stop. It's their body and I respect it, but if they'll let me, I'll squeeze 'em 'cause they're so darn cute!







:









Same goes for hugs and kisses. I'll ask for them but I'd never force the kids to give them to me. The spontaneous ones are so much more special that way.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah, we are booty squeezers, pinchers, tappers, even kissers. I love telling people I kiss my dd's butt! Of course she is only 18 months old, so she's still really little. But she's nakey all the time at home, so I have full access alot of the time! And who can resist that perfect little bum! My dh and I both do it, as well as my mom, who lives with us. I am perfectly comfortable with it, from us. I would not be comfortable with certain relatives doing it, but she is never alone with anyone but me, dh or my mom, so it's not an issue. If at any time she says 'no' or gets frustrated, of course we stop. Same goes with any kind of touching, like a kiss, a hug, or being held. But honestly, she loves it. She will run up to us nakey and turn around so her butt is in our face and sneak away, just daring us to chase her!


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2abigail* 
She will run up to us nakey and turn around so her butt is in our face and sneak away, just daring us to chase her!

My four year old will shake her booty in our faces so that we'll goose her. She thinks it's hysterical.

It's definitely not reserved for the big people, either, since she grabs our butts as much as we grab hers.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

Ok. This thread is making me feel so much better! My DS's booty is so dear I can't stand it. I call it the "cute boot." Like someone said, it's the "cutest most patable thing around!"

Of course, the other night I went to pat it and he farted on my hand...

_AND IT WAS STILL CUTE!_









Darn that cute boot! It gets me everytime!

And well, DS has been known to say the same thing about mine! "Mommy, you got a cute booty too!" And then he proceeds to pat it. When you're pushing 40 and someone tells you that you have a cute booty, you _DON'T_ argue.









The best,
Em


----------



## BelgianSheepDog (Mar 31, 2006)

Well I guess this explains where all the kids I've encountered who think it's OK to grab random adults' buttocks come from. I'm serious, I've seen that happen so many times and until this thread it confused me. Zounds.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

I think all these stories of loving, affectionate, playful families are really sweet.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I think kids grabbing adults tushies is inevitable whether their families engage in bumbdi squeezing or not. They're just sort of naturally at butt level.


----------



## Joannarachel (Dec 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I think kids grabbing adults tushies is inevitable whether their families engage in bumbdi squeezing or not. They're just sort of naturally at butt level.


----------



## kewb (May 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mika85* 
"i see your hiney
it's nice and shiney
you better hide it
before i bite it!"


Okay, I used this on my 6 year old last night. Giggles and shrieks of laughter all around.


----------



## Inci (Apr 22, 2005)

Huh, I didn't know these things were so common.
When my brother and I were little, my mom used to "chase" us up the stairs, pinching our bums while we giggled and shrieked. It was a fun game. And I think the only reason the "oh no, she's gonna GET ME!!" feeling was good/fun instead of bad/uncomfortable, was because to me she was the safest, best, most loving person in my world.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I think kids grabbing adults tushies is inevitable whether their families engage in bumbdi squeezing or not. They're just sort of naturally at butt level.









:


----------



## corhorvath (Sep 10, 2005)

This is the cutest thread! I often wondered if my daughter was too comfortable with this!









We play around like all the time. She knows the rule, "if I see a hiney, I've got to spank it!" It's a joke and a "spank" is a pat or a pinch.

Like others have said, my dd is very verbal about what she does and doesn't like. When she's not in the mood for silliness or being touched-we definitely know about it.

I see this as booty pats in sports, "good game". My husband, his brother, and his SIL all good game each other. They pat each other when one is bending over, reaching for something, or any other unsuspecting moment and say "good game". Coming from a family that never touched each other (either out of punishment or affection) I found this weird but growing a family of affection people, I've definitely come to appreciate it.


----------



## thebee321 (Dec 13, 2003)

My DS was *kissing* my butt while we were in line at The Corner Bakery last week, and then loudly announcing "I kissed you on the butt!" He was very pleased with himself, however I was pretty embarrassed. Mostly because I hated for him to call the attention of my not so petite butt to everyone around. And for the record, I do NOT kiss his butt!


----------



## PrennaMama (Oct 10, 2005)

So, like anything else, it boils down to intent, and comfort zones... For some mamas and some kiddos, it's not a comforting, enjoyable thing, and for many, it is. When Nana goes too far with the squeezing and bugging, my DD just tells her, DON'T please Nana. And if she persists, I say, Mom, she's using her words... And she may roll her eyes at me, but she stops. Likewise, if DD says No, Mama, I stop and give her a high five or a hug, or whatever and say Good words!

But I sure do love those Fun Buns!! And those stinky toes, too! Oh, and who can resist the pookie nose? And oh how that belly robs me of reason!







:


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

My brother, who is seven years older, took tickling way too far, way too often - of _course_ I'd still be giggling and shrieking, it _tickled_! But once I said "stop!" that should have been it, no matter how much I was also laughing. _That_ was a "game" used as power-play, and it was NOT COOL. Physical play can, of course, be abused, taken too far, etc - and the "wrong" kind (something someone is uncomfortable with) can look exactly like the "right" kind (where everyone is having fun, and it's relationship-building). Thus needing to be sensitive to each individual's needs and cues.

But buttpats with my mom were fine. It wasn't a huge thing in my house, and the only time I remember being uncomfortable was when I was 16, hadn't been patted on the butt in years, I was standing next to my mom who was sitting with her arm around me, she patted my butt (like AM said, it was _right there_), I told her I didn't really like it, and she hasn't done it since. Power-play/ownership? Nope, the last remnants of treating her baby like her baby. (I still get lullabies sometimes, though, when I ask for them.







:







)

I too love all these stories of happy playful physically affectionate families.


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

Quote:

I still get lullabies sometimes, though, when I ask for them
That just brought a huge smile to my face! My biggest is going to turn thirteen in a little over a week, and I still love snuggling up with her - glad to hear that my baby will still be my baby, no matter how old she gets!


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

OMG, we love The Booty here! When the kids are nakie it's almost mesmerizing, how soft and cute and pinchable, pattable, spankable, kissable, rub-able they are!! It's the best part! You can't help but stare, can't help but reach out and pat!









And they love it. DS is only 22 months, but he'll say " 'pank-a-booty!" and then pat his own backside. We all fall down laughing. Then DP will tell him "Spank Mommy's booty!", and he runs over and pats me oh-so-gently, and we laugh again. Equal-opportunity spanking... And we chase up the stairs too, and pat cute booties in pants... it's just good family fun, affectionate touching that we _all_ enjoy. If anybody is done, it's easy to tell, and the rule is hands-off immediately.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog* 
Well I guess this explains where all the kids I've encountered who think it's OK to grab random adults' buttocks come from. I'm serious, I've seen that happen so many times and until this thread it confused me. Zounds.

I wouldn't even bat an eyelid if a little kid slapped my butt, heck I probably wouldn't even notice.


----------



## Treasuremapper (Jul 4, 2004)

It drives me bananas. I have a relative who is still doing this to a 12 year old. I would vote to try to stop doing it and find another place to pat.


----------



## mich (Apr 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mika85* 
lol! i just had a flashback!! my mom even had a song for nakey baby butts! it went like this:

"i see your hiney
it's nice and shiney
you better hide it
before i bite it!"

i remember after my little brother would take a bath she would sing this song and try to grab him, and he would take off running out of the bathroom and just be cracking up the whole time!










OMG!!! Flashback city! My mom used to sing this too! Next time I see a cheeky butt around here I'm singing it. The kids are going to love it!


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BelgianSheepDog* 
Well I guess this explains where all the kids I've encountered who think it's OK to grab random adults' buttocks come from. I'm serious, I've seen that happen so many times and until this thread it confused me. Zounds.

Rylie did that once when she was really little. It made everyone laugh, but she hasn't done it to anyone outside of family (me, daddy, grammy, other grammy, poppy, aunt and uncle . . . guess that's enough booties for her to pat) since.


----------



## Embee (May 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 
My brother, who is seven years older, took tickling way too far, way too often - of _course_ I'd still be giggling and shrieking, it _tickled_! But once I said "stop!" that should have been it, no matter how much I was also laughing. _That_ was a "game" used as power-play, and it was NOT COOL. Physical play can, of course, be abused, taken too far, etc - and the "wrong" kind (something someone is uncomfortable with) can look exactly like the "right" kind (where everyone is having fun, and it's relationship-building). Thus needing to be sensitive to each individual's needs and cues.

My brother too. He was downright merciless.









It's strange to think back to those times being as we are very close and good friends now, thankfully.









Em


----------



## snuffles (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm sorry, but my DH does this to our kids and I *abhor* it. I don't know why, it just seems wrong to me.

I especially started hating it when my kids started doing it to eachother, and other people. Quite embarr-assing (sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## LittleMonkeyMom (Jul 25, 2003)

I love my kids' bottoms. They are so cute and squeezable! We all pat bottoms affectionately around here. I see them as no more a sign of ownership or a power play than when we give each other hugs and kisses. When the kids arrive at a point when they no longer care for this kind of physical affection, we of course will end it.


----------



## dentmom3 (Aug 10, 2006)

Our DD will turn her naked tush to us and shout "spankapotamus" and we are supposed to run after her and spank her.

Thankfully the only spankings in our house are ones she asks for and laughs during!


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

I do this to babies too. I wouldn't do it to a kid older than a baby though. I hated it as a kid... I don't know why children are considered public property to be touched.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brigianna* 
I do this to babies too. I wouldn't do it to a kid older than a baby though. I hated it as a kid... I don't know why children are considered public property to be touched.









I completely get that there are situations, and maybe they're the majority the wider society, where kids are touched without their consent (including being forced to receive hugs and kisses and other "nice" touches), but that's not what anyone is describing here. What's being described here is loving, friendly, wanted, playful touch between intimate family members. Because I touch and love and am physically affectionate and playful with my lifemate, does that mean I consider him "public property"? Or because I'm nearly as physically affectionate and playful with most of my friends that I'm disrespecting their personal space? No, it means that we are physical creatures who enjoy physical touch, and recognize it (when mutually desired) as a form of communicating love and experiencing joy.


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 







I completely get that there are situations, and maybe they're the majority the wider society, where kids are touched without their consent (including being forced to receive hugs and kisses and other "nice" touches), but that's not what anyone is describing here. What's being described here is loving, friendly, wanted, playful touch between intimate family members. Because I touch and love and am physically affectionate and playful with my lifemate, does that mean I consider him "public property"? Or because I'm nearly as physically affectionate and playful with most of my friends that I'm disrespecting their personal space? No, it means that we are physical creatures who enjoy physical touch, and recognize it (when mutually desired) as a form of communicating love and experiencing joy.

Sure, I'm just saying that I wouldn't do it, because I hated it as a kid, and I knew that when it was done to me, it was a sign of being considered public property.


----------



## lovingmommyhood (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brigianna* 
I do this to babies too. I wouldn't do it to a kid older than a baby though. I hated it as a kid... I don't know why children are considered public property to be touched.

Who said children are considered public property to be touched?? We're talking about family here, not strangers... aka "the public". If a stranger walked up to my kid and slapped his butt I'd be irate, but that isn't what we've been discussing as far as I can tell.


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovingmommyhood* 
Who said children are considered public property to be touched?? We're talking about family here, not strangers... aka "the public". If a stranger walked up to my kid and slapped his butt I'd be irate, but that isn't what we've been discussing as far as I can tell.

Right, I'm just saying that I, personally, don't do it to kids older than babies, because I, personally, had it done to me as a kid and hated it and considered it a sign of being public property. No reflection on what other people do.


----------



## jamsmama (Jul 16, 2005)

mmmmmmmm... I love giving gentle bummy rubs when DS is done with his bath. When he's running around the house naked I tell him that I'm going to eat his little buns because they look so yummy. He laughs and runs in circles. Children don't look at it as weird or shameful. They just look at it as affection from mom & dad. Noone else would have the opportunity to do it to him, so I think it will always be viewed by him as something we just do at home.

When I was growing up my family (embarassingly enough) considered farting as family humor and none of us ever did it in public or at other people's houses because we had this inner knowing that it was a "family" thing. That may have been a terrible analogy, but it is what came out, so there it is for all to see.


----------

